# My 1st Colonoscopy



## 18611 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi, I'm new to this forum. I actually found this webpage looking for answers to many of my questions. I have always had constipation problems (I have not yet been diagnosed with IBS-C), but recently I've had new symptoms (abdominal pain, constipation lasting 10 days not relieved by laxatives, lots of bloating, no appetite, recent weight loss of 12-18 pounds in the past few months, and pencil-thin stools). I went for my first appointment with a GI doctor, and she set me up with a colonoscopy 1 week later (maybe because I have a family history of IBS and colon cancer). Yesterday I did the cleanout process (with polyethyl glycol in gatorade and 4 dulcolax). I've been taking the polyethyl glycol 2x daily for the past 2 weeks and I don't mind the taste of Gatorade, so I figured it wouldn't be that bad (especially with all that I have been through in the past month). I could never have been so wrong. I was dizzy, nauseated, and ended up vomiting (or dry heaving) 5 hours after taking the powder. I have a really strong stomach, which surprised me that I was vomiting at all. However, when I was done, I felt so much better. I have the colonoscopy in 3 hours, and I'm hoping that all goes well. This last month has been the most painful time of my life (I am only 25 years old and have always been in good health otherwise). Has anyone else had these problems? Is it possible that I have IBS-C. I am kind of worried what they find or what they won't find. I kind of wish they could find something so that they could do something about my bloating and abdominal pain. I don't want to take polyethyl glycol forever. Also, how long after the procedure until you feel alert? Thanks and I'm sorry this is so long.


----------



## 14278 (Sep 23, 2006)

I hope everything goes well. I am sorry for how you are feeling. I am scheduled to get a C this week on Thursday. I have to drink the Halflytely and I am not looking forward to it. My daughter is 30 and she has always had problems with IBS. They were really bad and she does not know what to do. I think maybe your problem could be IBS but at least the Dr. will find out from the test. I don't know about being alert after the test or how long to get back to normal. But I have read that some people feel good the next day. I do know from me having surgeries in the past that it is probably better to sleep off the medication when you get home and just rest and not try to do too much. I wish you luck and I am sending a prayer your way.


----------



## 18611 (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, I did the colonoscopy. They were really busy so I ended up waiting for 2 hours after my scheduled appointment time to actually make it in. They gave me Versed and something else. I tried to stay awake, but I don't remember anything. The frustrating part for me is when I woke up, I had short term memory loss. I felt like they weren't answering any of my questions, but I guess they had already answered them many times. The test results were normal and I guess the doctor wants to meet with me later to schedule more tests (since I'm still having the abdominal pain). I don't even know when I'm supposed to meet with him. My husband forgot to ask. I'm so frustrated because I wish they found something. Now I'm stuck with this abdominal pain and having to take polyethylene glycol twice a day until my appointment. I know I have an appointment with the GI physician's assistant in 3 weeks, but I wish I could figure this out sooner.


----------



## 14278 (Sep 23, 2006)

That is too bad. What other types of tests do they want to do. I don't know how the Dr. expects anyone to remember things when you are half groggy. How long have you had the pain? That is good that you were asleep and did not feel anything. I hope my C goes smooth. I am going to try to go on the liquid diet a day earlier. I am not looking forward to drinking this stuff. I hope you are getting a lot of rest. They say that you sleep a lot after the test and then you get back to a normal diet.


----------

